# networking addressing traversal



## Soledad Medina

With the introduction of network addressing traversal, as well as comprehensive Secuirty Mode, the company was also the first vendor to offer a video conferencing line with pending FIPS compliance in the U.S.

Con el lanzamiento de ??? ??? ???, así como la Modalidad de Seguridad completa, la compañía fue también el primer proveedor en ofrecer una línea de videoconferencia con el cumplimiento pendiente de FIPS en los EE.UU.

Agradeceré ayuda con "network addressing traversal".
Saludos
SM


----------



## psicutrinius

Uf. Galimatías (para mí, por lo menos) "habemus":

Free On-line Dictionary of Computing - Cite This Source 
*traversal* data
Processing nodes in a graph one at a time, usually in some specified order. Traversal of a tree is recursively defined to mean visiting the root node and traversing its children. Visiting a node usually involves transforming it in some way or collecting data from it.
In "pre-order traversal", a node is visited _before_ its children. In "post-order" traversal, a node is visited _after_ its children. The more rarely used "in-order" traversal is generally applicable only to binary trees, and is where you visit first a node's left child, then the node itself, and then its right child.
For the binary tree:
T / \ I S / \ D E
A pre-order traversal visits the nodes in the order T I D E S. A post-order traversal visits them in the order D E I S T. An in-order traversal visits them in the order D I E T S.
(2001-10-01)

Aquí está, totalmente explicado... a ver si nos lo "traduce" algún especialista...


----------



## Soledad Medina

Hola Marcel:

Muchas gracias por la explicación que me envías.  Tienes poderes mágicos para encontrar todo por difícil y enrevesado que sea.

Mira, un amigo traductor, me ha dicho que él lo traduce como "función de atravesar las direcciones de la red".   Otro me habla de "atravesamiento de direcciones de la red".   No me parece que la palabra "atravesamiento" existe.  Lo único que conozco es el verbo atravesar.

Por otro lado en la explicación que me envías habla de "trees" no de "addresses" y de "nodes".  En fin, estoy bastante confundida.  Tú sabes que soy la reina del despiste.

Muchas gracias y un cariñoso saludo
Soledad


----------



## psicutrinius

Parece más lógica la primera. Como dices muy bien, "atravesamiento" no existe (que yo sepa...).

Y si (como parece) no estás hablando a una audiencia técnica, lo dejas así y en paz. A fin de cuentas, en tu texto original CITAN, pero no DEFINEN, así que tú tampoco tienes por qué


----------



## Soledad Medina

Muchas gracias, Marcel.  El comunicado va a ser publicado en una revista tecnológica.  Espero que el cliente lo apruebe.  

Un cariñoso saludo con mi gratitud
Soledad


----------



## Cubanboy

Hola, Soledad. Buenos días. Estuve leyendo ayer este hilo, pero ya era muy tarde. Hoy temprano me puse a leer por la red sobre el tema y es bastante complejo. Te voy a sugerir algo para ver si logro ayudarte.

*Networking addressing traversal ---Sistema de recorrido transversal de direcciones de red.

Sistema encaminado a atravesar las direcciones de red.


Un beso.
Saludos.
*


----------



## Cubanboy

*Sistema de recorrido a través de las direcciones de red.*


----------



## Soledad Medina

Sí, ya tuve que entregar el trabajo pero te estoy inmensamente agradecida por tu valiosa ayuda.  Me servirá en próximas traducciones.

Un abrazo con mi cariño de siempre
Soledad


----------



## Cubanboy

¡Ah qué pena! De todas formas pienso que esto puede ayudar a otros que estén buscando una solución a dichos términos y decidan utilizar las soluciones propuestas. 

Saludos.


----------



## Soledad Medina

¡Por supuesto que sí!!!   Tu valiosa contribución ayudará a otros con la misma duda y también a mí en futuras traducciones.

Un abrazo
Soledad


----------



## enriquevagu

Muy buenas,

Aunque sea muy tarde, puede ser de interés para otros. El texto original está incompleto, en realidad, se refiere a una característica que se define en inglés como: "Network Address Translation" traversal, o NAT-traversal. 

Esta característica permite que programas de red (como sistemas de voz sobre IP, videoconferencia, programas de compartición de ficheros) funcionen aunque uno de los dos equipos extremos esté en una red privada. El mecanismo que comunica redes privadas con redes públicas se llama NAT. Existen programas que fallan cuando se intenta acceder a través de NAT, por ello se especifica expresamente que existen otros que pueden "atravesar" el sistema NAT: NAT-traversal. También, con la misma idea, aquellos sistemas que pueden funcionar aunque haya un cortafuegos se dice que hacen firewall-traversal.

Creo que en general este término se expresa en inglés. La idea está arriba; siento no poder ayudar con un término concreto en castellano. 

Un saludo


----------

